# Oil



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Do you have to use Polaris oil and transmission fluid?


----------



## subforeman (Jan 2, 2010)

i use polaris fluid for my transmission. i use mobil1 0w-40 for motor oil


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would for the transmission.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I use all polaris fluids in mine.


----------

